# text overlay question



## geezfools (Mar 29, 2009)

I did a little bit of searching but couldn't come up with the answer I was looking for, so please excuse me if I missed something painfully obvious. I've been using LR2 + mogrify and using it well. I ran across an image with a nice overlay that I used to do in photoshop ages ago, but not really using photoshop and would like to keep all of my editing to one program if possible. Here is an example of what I'm going for: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassidymyers/32'3315261/sizes/o/in/photostream/

 Now I was able to get close using a PSD with 8'% opacity and use overlay watermark via mogrify, but I couldn't get it to resize to the entire width of the image. I also tried doing it with only the text annotation method with a background opacity, but that only does a background for my text, not a way to put a line across the entire bottom that I can see.

 Hope someone out there can help me a little bit. I'll continue to search here and other forums/FAQ's and maybe figure it out.

thanks!


----------



## geezfools (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I figured it out in just a few minutes. Instead of using watermark OR text annotation, why not use a combination? I created an my image with 85% opacity in photoshop, made it 5''' wide to cover most any image I'll ever edit anytime soon. No text, just a semi opaque PSD file.  Then used my regular text option and yeah. Here is how it looks right now, I'm sure I'll fine tune this, use a different font, but that's the gist.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2009)

I do love people who answer their own questions!  Welcome aboard!


----------

